# Tags



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Is it normal for people to leave in tags that have the name of the breeder on them? Showing the animal with the breeders name on it seems a bit sketchy to me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Where are the tags?


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

On the ear.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Does it also have numbers - like a scrapie or county tag? Not usual for just a breeders name, but I don't know if I'd think it's "sketchy" unless that's the only representation of the goat for sale purposes.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What kind of show, and breed? and is it a scrapie tag? Some breeders use their herd prefix as their scrapie tag premises identification. Otherwise, if your state doesn't require a scrapie for breeding classes (if this is a breeding class), then it could just be a farm personal identification tag for that goat.


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Its at our country fair. Market goat. Boer. And yes it also has numbers. Usually they just have numbers. They represent where the animals came from. But this tag also had the breeders name. Just seems like it could tip off a judge. I would think to be completely fair the judge shouldn't specifically know where the animal came from. Just a thought.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

True, but if you have a good judge, he/she should not take that into consideration. Any animal should stand on it's own merits. And a great show barn also has some that just aren't as desirable as others. Hopefully this won't sway the judge one way or another.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, maybe they put it on backwards? This is a scrapies tag?

It does seem a bit unfair that the breeders name is for the judge to see. 
There maybe some unfair judges, if they know who the breeder is, but as mentioned, most judges just judge the goat.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Does it look something like this? Sorry if the pic loads really big, but figured it would be easier to read the tag. This is a local breeder's scrapie tag that she uses on all her goats.


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Yep. Just like that. And it's not on backwards. Not a big fan of it. I feel it could be used two ways. One to tip of a judge and another to promote. Don't believe it belongs in a ring. Oh well just my opinion.


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

That's just a scrapie tag, every market show down here requires doe to have it. 
Even tattoos aren't good enough.


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

This is what a basic farm tag looks like






l, some people keep it on, some people take it off.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hummel, I am guessing from Hummel Livestock ? Nice 

I am actually fine with the scrapie tag that I showed in my photo. Really there is nothing wrong with having a tag like that to show what farm an animal came from. If someone really wanted to cheat at a show, there are so many other ways to do it. Chances are if you have a judge willing to cheat, or show favortism, they are going to do it no matter what the tag says. Hopefully no judges would do that, but in the world we live in, we know not everyone is honest, sadly.

I honestly like the one in the photo I shared, because the information on the scrapie tag - herd prefix & animal ID# go hand in hand with his registration paper and tattoo's. Right ear has the same herd prefix, and Left Ear has the #, although it does have a birth year letter in front of the number for the tattoo.

I wouldn't worry too much if it's a scrapie tag. It's becoming more common for breeder's to do this. I also think it helps to know where the animal came from. If your in the market for a wether or breeding animal, you see animals doing well in the ring that can tell you where to start looking for future animals without even having to ask 'Hey, where'd you get your goat?' 
Just another idea there. But don't be too offended by it, unless you see a judge clearly looking for tag info. I still think no matter what is on that tag, if someone really wanted to single out an animal, they can still do it with whatever scrapie tag the animal has, handler, markings, etc.


----------

